# Can Advocate be used instead of Frontline with French Vets



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hia

We are on our way to France and Italy within the next 2 weeks together with our Jack Russell for the first time. Dog passport ready and we have just been to the vet for Tick / worm treatment. We were given Advocate instead of Frontline ( together with Drontal) and was told that would be fine to give to the French vets on our return in mid September. However in looking at posts in MHF every one talks about Frontline as the product we should be using. My question... Can we use Advocate and will the French vets accept that product and will that be good enough to get us back into the UK or is it Frontline and nothing else?

Many thanks for any help

altom


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Both times that I have taken my Chloe to the vet in France, they have insisted on selling me their own things. 

I would just show up, and then get whatever they give you, and pay.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Most vets that we have used have been happy to use our own, the one in Tours was so happy that he charged us 56 Euros and never even examined our dog.
The last one at Baumont sur Sarthe said that if we supplied our own then it was 26 Euro's which was reasonable.
I would take whatever you have and ask then to use it.
Looks like things will change for next year anyway.

Mike


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

The DEFRA rules simply say the dog must be treated with drugs "proven to be effective against ..." so if your vet has given you the drugs they should be ok. 

However, if Advocate is not licensed for use in France then I can imagine a French vet not wanting to use it. People talk about Frontline coz it is widely available all over Europe.

In our recent experience (we take our dog abroad twice a year) the French vets don't rip us off for issuing drugs (the way they used to a few years ago) so we just take what they have in stock.

Mike


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We use, Advantix,now, we were told by a vet that this combats sand fly better. However,i have no "Vet" training,no ties with this company,so it is up to you what you use,we used Frontline before and had no problems with French,Portugues vets coming back. Hope this helps.
sassies dad.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We just accept whatever the vet wants to use. I'm sure the difference in cost (if there is one) is only a few Euros.

Gerald


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> Most vets that we have used have been happy to use our own, the one in Tours was so happy that he charged us 56 Euros and never even examined our dog.
> The last one at Baumont sur Sarthe said that if we supplied our own then it was 26 Euro's which was reasonable.
> I would take whatever you have and ask then to use it.
> Looks like things will change for next year anyway.
> ...


Well on my trip at Easter, I did a google and found a good vet in Beaune.

The website is http://www.cliniqueveterinairedesvignes.fr/

It was in the town of Beaune which is half way up France and has a fab campsite, just off the main highway South, and which has an excellent municipal campsite in walking distance from the town centre. http://www.alanrogers.com/campsites/beaune/camping-municipal-les-cent-vignes

To my mind the best thing is that you need to visit the vet 24-48 hours before coming home, so if you have a trip towards the South of France, then Beaune is a perfect stop, only a few kms off the main route, and a very nice place.

The campsite, to my mind (I have stayed there on my only two trips) has only overnight guests - there can be a queue at about 4-6pm, but the town is great, the campsite is good, and it's an ideal stop.

So whatever your plans, if you have a dog, you can stop there, visit the vet, and then bomb up to Calais, or you can take your time.

The vet was so amenable on my visit, that even though they close at 1pm on a Saturday he was prepared (hope I don't get them into any trouble!!!) to sign the passport to say that I came at 6pm instead of 12.30pm the last appointment on a Saturday, so that if there were a delay on the bank holiday Monday at Calais, I would have some flexibility.

They e mailed back and forth nicely, despite my O Level French, and when I visited, the veterinary clinic was top Notch. I would highly recommend it.

In terms of what medicines you take, I recall that I did take my frontline, but frontline only does fleas and ticks - but the passport also requires worming. Advocate does worming too, but in France, they need to translate everything they bring you, and to my mind, you are best off just bringing them the passport, paying them for all drugs necessary, and having them fill it in to their own mind.

Oh also, as a warning - my lovely Chloe has two bfs living nearby and they regularly go to Spain (near Alicante) and then drive all the way home in one day. One time they went the vet didn't quite fill out the passport correctly and they spent ages at Calais trying to contact the vet trying to get the necessary details.

My view is - go to a vet who advertises (like the vet in Beaune) that that they know exactly what is required to be filled out in the passport, pay what you need to pay (and I never paid more than 50 euros even if I bought their advocate/frontline equivalent) and then feel safe.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We came back a week ago anf went to vet in Ardres; CLINIQUE VETERINAIRE DU CAMP DU DRAP D OR.
I emailed them a month in advance, details should be in the vets list, if not and you want them I will post again. 
Ardres is 30 mins from Calais and we stayed at a campsite on the lake. 
Vets emailef me reminding me to take the passport. Both Dr Boutiere and her receptionist spoke perfect French. She played with Marmite (ou dog), then gave him a wormer who at this point thought it was a sweet! I will be trying that trick next time myself. 
Any way, our vet here did not want to supply the treatments for us to take with us in case the vet wanted to use something different so we let the vet there use her own treatment. 
Cost was €42.50 for a 12kg dog. Passport correctly filled out too. I would recommend them highly. The site on the lake was 10mins walk away, you can stop on the car park opposite over night, as it was bastille day, we thought it best to use a site that night though.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Can Advocate be used instead of Frontline with French Ve*



altom said:


> Hia
> 
> We are on our way to France and Italy within the next 2 weeks together with our Jack Russell for the first time. Dog passport ready and we have just been to the vet for Tick / worm treatment. We were given Advocate instead of Frontline ( together with Drontal) and was told that would be fine to give to the French vets on our return in mid September. However in looking at posts in MHF every one talks about Frontline as the product we should be using. My question... Can we use Advocate and will the French vets accept that product and will that be good enough to get us back into the UK or is it Frontline and nothing else?
> 
> ...


I did email DEFRA a year or two ago as Frontline wasn't very effective against Fleas so they said so long as the product was licensed against ticks it would be ok.

It is a pity that DEFRA's web site doesn't have a list of products that can be used.

We now use Advantix for the required tick treatment and Drontal for the worming.

We also take our own with us to the vets and on our last visit to a vet in France, this time at Berques (handy for Dunkerque) we were just charged 25€ for both dogs (not each).


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Can Advocate be used instead of Frontline with French Ve*

[quote="zulurita]I did email DEFRA a year or two ago as Frontline wasn't very effective against Fleas so they said[/quote]

Hm, - that's interesting.

Chloe used to be Advocated.

But I switched to Frontline - not sure why?

Anyway, despite being done regularly, the poor little girl has had an outbreak of fleas this week.

I Frontlined her on the weekend, have been washing and shampooing her, been through with the nitcomb daily, washed all bedding in the house and in the van and all blankets and everything, and the poor lass is still scratching.

I just don't understand it - Frontline is supposed to have killed them all.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We took our own Drontal and Advantix to the vet at Joinville and there was no problem. Just make sure all medication is in the original pack so the vet can see what it is. You still might find a vet who wants to sell you their own medication but if you have the stuff anyway may as well take it.

In terms of preventing fleas - our vet only uses Advantix, it acts as a repellant and kills any beasties that do get close. It is also effective against sand flies which are a real risk in mediterranean countries. 


Chris


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

We had the unhappy experience of the vet giving our dogs something not on the approved list, yes DEFRA has one and issues it to the ferry companies. BF didn't notice, twice, but then 3rd trip they did. We were not allowed to board, had to stay in Ouistreham overnight, find vet in morning, wait another 24 hours and change boat. For some reason we had not got the MH so it cost two nights in a hotel and a fare change with BF and with IOMSPCO as we ghad missed our onward sailing back home. The original BF sailing was an overnight, so we lost that cabin, and the original IOM sailing was day time and we had to change that to an overnight and no cabin was available.

Vet did do next two treatments for free.

Looking through what was administered

pfizer stronghold selamectin was the one rejected, 

but all the following appear to be on the list and our dogs have travelled after their use
practic novartis

last trip the vet used something new for tapeworm. I now check against what i knowe has n been accepted. I had a panic, the vet tried to find out what was on the list, couldn't so I'm afraid we had them re done withsomething we knew was acceptable. Not keen on double dosing, but could not afford the time if refused boarding at Bilbao
frontline spot on merial
bayer advantix


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Well what can I say but a very big thank you, to all of you that have posted on this topic. Very useful information has been supplied for a novice! 
We are planning to come back from Italy towards the end of September going through Switzerland and following "The Russell Route" hence entering France at Basel and travelling up through Luxembourg for supplies etc. I note that there is a recommended vet at Bergues (thanks Rita) as we are travelling through Dunkerque but are there any on the way up? That means we can get on the Ferry at 8.00am on the Friday without having to stay around for 24 hours. 

Again thanks for all your help on this topic

alun


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

You could look here

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...49407,1.713867&spn=9.965436,18.413086&t=h&z=5

Mike


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Hopefully all this mumbo jumbo will stop next year! I am not too sure when the worming tablet decision is due? I think it depends on the active ingredient as to whether its approved or not. Scalibor collars or indeed any flea/tick collar doesnt count it says so on DEFRA. Advantix and Advocate are widely available in chemists throughout France - even though we have to get it via vets! And its slightly cheaper!!!
Never quite had the "nerve" to take my own stuff though! :roll:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am afraid there will always be a requirement to go to the vet for a certificate that tick, and probably tapeworm, treatment has been administered.

The PETS scheme is based on risk, and I am afraid that if we were allowed to do its ourselves and self certify there would be some alleged pet lover owners who would cheat. That risk is not acceptable.

It's about the same principle as the rise in time off sick when we went from a Dr's note for everything to self certification.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Can Advocate be used instead of Frontline with French Ve*



HeatherChloe said:


> [quote="zulurita]I did email DEFRA a year or two ago as Frontline wasn't very effective against Fleas so they said


Hm, - that's interesting.

Chloe used to be Advocated.

But I switched to Frontline - not sure why?

Anyway, despite being done regularly, the poor little girl has had an outbreak of fleas this week.

I Frontlined her on the weekend, have been washing and shampooing her, been through with the nitcomb daily, washed all bedding in the house and in the van and all blankets and everything, and the poor lass is still scratching.

I just don't understand it - Frontline is supposed to have killed them all.[/quote]
--------------------------------------

Advantix is better than frontline, less chance of the ticks adhering in the first place.

As far as I know ADVOCATE does not do Ticks!

We did have our new puppy on this as it covered all sorts of things and includes cover against lung worm. But we couldn't use it once we needed the Tick cover.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

altom said:


> Well what can I say but a very big thank you, to all of you that have posted on this topic. Very useful information has been supplied for a novice!
> We are planning to come back from Italy towards the end of September going through Switzerland and following "The Russell Route" hence entering France at Basel and travelling up through Luxembourg for supplies etc. I note that there is a recommended vet at Bergues (thanks Rita) as we are travelling through Dunkerque but are there any on the way up? That means we can get on the Ferry at 8.00am on the Friday without having to stay around for 24 hours.
> 
> Again thanks for all your help on this topic
> ...


There are vets at Hazebrouck (32€), Stenay (26€), Ieper/Ypres (was in 20€ range) (Belgium), Bergues is in the walled city not the one you see on the main road approaching Bergues.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thieawin said:


> I am afraid there will always be a requirement to go to the vet for a certificate that tick, and probably tapeworm, treatment has been administered.
> 
> The PETS scheme is based on risk, and I am afraid that if we were allowed to do its ourselves and self certify there would be some alleged pet lover owners who would cheat. That risk is not acceptable.
> 
> It's about the same principle as the rise in time off sick when we went from a Dr's note for everything to self certification.


As from Jan 1st 2012 the tick treatment is no longer part of the requirement for returning to the UK.

UK are trying to keep the worming part of this requirement but the EU want to harmonise things and do away with both.

If the UK gets its way then it seems the worming treatment maybe 1-5 days before travel as opposed to 24-48hrs.

We will just have to keep looking out for the latest info on DEFRA web site.

In any event, I think most people who love their dogs/pets will still do the Tick and worm treatment as they want to look after their pets as well as not bring any diseases back to the UK.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about taking our mutt, a Westie, to the vet in Joinville, Clinique Veterinaire du Rongeant for his treatment and passport stamp before returning to blighty. Does anyone know roughly how much the charge is there please?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Can Advocate be used instead of Frontline with French Ve*



HeatherChloe said:


> [quote="zulurita]I did email DEFRA a year or two ago as Frontline wasn't very effective against Fleas so they said


Hm, - that's interesting.

Chloe used to be Advocated.

But I switched to Frontline - not sure why?

Anyway, despite being done regularly, the poor little girl has had an outbreak of fleas this week.

I Frontlined her on the weekend, have been washing and shampooing her, been through with the nitcomb daily, washed all bedding in the house and in the van and all blankets and everything, and the poor lass is still scratching.

I just don't understand it - Frontline is supposed to have killed them all.[/quote]

Frontline kills fleas that bite the dog. If there are eggs in the house (very common in flea outbreaks) you also need to deal with those. Indorex is one treatment that you use to spray in all the crevices that the vacuum cleaner misses. Bathing the dog is absolutely useless as fleas can swim! Read the Frontline pamphlet as the dog should not be bathed around the time of applying Frontline.
Just keep the Frontline treatment up to date. Treat the house. Use Frontline on any cats that live or visit. If you need any more advice, speak to the vet nurse at your practice.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have just got back from our travels. We used the vet at Ardres which has been recommended earlier, we also stayed at the campsite with the fishing lake Cafe Du Lac Ardres (N50.85925 E 001.97439) just a few hundred metres from the centre of the town. There was a fair in town so the parking in the car park was not available. We did not have hookup and were charged €10.We supplied our own Advocate and they supplied the Milbemax for our two Jack Russells at 5 kgs , cost was €44.85. Chasper.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used the vet in Arques (25kl from Calais)

Stayed on the aire 2Euro

Supplied own frontline

Cost 50E, which I thought was very expensive

Was cheaper elsewhere last year and the vet supplied the frontline

Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Chasper, it looks like you've got away with it this time, but be warned that Advocate is NOT a tick treatment. Advantix and Frontline are the usual tick treatments, maybe you just made a typo.

The wormer must have the drug praziquantel in it (Milbemax, Drontal Plus or Droncit).

Kev


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Please could you define ticks, are you a qualified vet? Why do you think the French vet treated our dogs with Advocate (no typo). There was no debate about whether or not we could use it.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Chasper, I'm not a vet but I'm trying to help advise yourself and the OP and I'm absolutely certain that Advocate is not a licensed tick treatment (aracicide) which will kill the "Babesia" ticks.

Please look it up yourself to make sure you are 100% certain. 

If you read the previous posts you will see that French vets do not always get it right and zulurita also mentions about Advocate not being a tick treatment.

The tick treatment requirement changes from next year but I will still be starting Advantix and Milbemax 1 month before departing UK and continuing after return. There are plenty more nasty things for dogs to catch abroad than the few DEFRA are worried about being imported to UK.

Kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aldra - We used the vet in Arques. Supplied own frontline.
Cost 50E, which I thought was very expensive.

€50 does seem expensive - especially as you'd supplied own Frontline.


----------

